# Greatest moments in faf history



## gdzeek (May 17, 2010)

Can you blame me? I'm a noob.

anyway the discussion about whether or not faf is still fun or not is starting to drive me to commit the greatest sin possible, 

"another noob post in the den!", 

I want to hear what your favorite moments, quotes and threads never to be forgotten in the history of forum. ...err atleast pass them on to me so I we can have some lulz.


----------



## Browder (May 17, 2010)

When I came onto the board.

/thread


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> When I came onto the board.
> 
> /thread


That's why you shouldn't fap near the computer :V


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 17, 2010)

My favorite moment is when I find a topic that I actually am interested. People post reasonable replies, and I am acknowledged that I posted too. (Rarely happens around here).

Oh and we all know people are going to say "super rap wolf". So I'll just get that out of the way.


----------



## Browder (May 17, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> That's why you shouldn't fap near the computer :V



Ha. TouchÃ©. :grin:


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

The Super Smash Bros. Brawl tournament was small, but fun.

Also love when Nylak banned counting games.


----------



## Gavrill (May 17, 2010)

Thanksgiving banner.


----------



## foxmusk (May 17, 2010)

i'd say probably harleyroadkill's first post.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

I liked my avatar threads . I'm biased, though.

The last 3 days have probably been my favorite.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Also love when Nylak banned counting games.


XD
That looked fun.


----------



## Ames (May 17, 2010)

The "Terrifying images on the front page" thread.


----------



## Taralack (May 17, 2010)

The Decoy threads. See my sig.


----------



## Viva (May 17, 2010)

When I made my first thread.  About hating homophobes.  And people ate that shit right up.


----------



## 8-bit (May 17, 2010)

Axelfox and super rap wolf. XD


And Tyra banks XD


----------



## gdzeek (May 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Also love when Nylak banned counting games.



lol I just read that post, ws that really a big deal?


----------



## Kreevox (May 17, 2010)

when 'Neer called that Hirtes assclown, ButtHirtes


----------



## Don (May 17, 2010)

Super rap wolf amused me greatly. I haven't been on this forum long enough to know anything else that's really ground breaking.


----------



## Armaetus (May 17, 2010)

The LOL PENIS thread over in R&R about 2 years ago. (Multiple bannings)

Ty Vulpine. (Banned)
Axelfox. (Requested ban because he couldn't take all the flak from the Second Life jokes after he wouldn't stop talking about it)
The guy who is obsessed with Cyder. (Still around)

@8-bit and Don Wolf: Who is Super Rap Wolf?


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 17, 2010)

an introduction post that turned into several people including myself turning it into an medieval furry roleplaying event


----------



## Morroke (May 17, 2010)

JamesB said:


> The "Terrifying images on the front page" thread.



Aww yeaaah I made that thread.

This is an important accomplishment for me.





My only accomplishment.


----------



## Kiva (May 17, 2010)

I haven't seen anything memorable yet. D:


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 17, 2010)

Glaice said:


> The LOL PENIS thread over in R&R about 2 years ago. (Multiple bannings)
> 
> Ty Vulpine. (Banned)
> Axelfox. (Requested ban because he couldn't take all the flak from the Second Life jokes after he wouldn't stop talking about it)
> ...



Agreed on the TyVulpine drama (I lolled at the avatars).
Otherwise not much, really. I missed the good stuff by a long shot, and the place is pretty much lame nowadays.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Aww yeaaah I made that thread.
> 
> This is an important accomplishment for me.
> 
> ...


I helped make that thread awesome by directing the suit maker to it.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 17, 2010)

Anything including Z, H&K, and myself always ends up being memorable.


----------



## Karimah (May 17, 2010)

When I posted in the crossplay thread and I wasn't run outta the boards like I thought I would be XD

I was also the last person to post before the lock 8D I felt special.

Edit: I wanted to slaughter Super Rap Wolf. I hope he's in a corner crying somewhere. Seriously.


----------



## Ames (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I helped make that thread awesome by directing the suit maker to it.



Haha yeah that was awesome.

Also, dog dick thread.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2010)

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/LOL_PENIS(nsfw, I guess)

Fav.


----------



## Summercat (May 17, 2010)

Greatest moment in FAF history was when I posted this post.

/thread.

*keeping an eye on this thread*


----------



## Alstor (May 17, 2010)

What about that cooking contest? That looked fun.

Also, the broom.


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 17, 2010)

Alstor said:


> What about that cooking contest? That looked fun.
> 
> Also, the broom.


Swiffer's better than brooms & mops combined.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> The Super Smash Bros. Brawl tournament was small, but fun.
> 
> Also love when Nylak banned counting games.



Holy fuck you guys didn't even get past G. That entire thread made me laugh my ass off, especially on how many times the dumbasses in it failed.


----------



## Smelge (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Smelge (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Xaerun (May 17, 2010)

Seizure Puppy.
Nuff said.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2010)

that thread that just got locked.


----------



## Alstor (May 17, 2010)

I love you, you dick.


----------



## foxmusk (May 17, 2010)

"if you were a puppy i'd lick you"


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2010)

"You make my Anus bleed"


----------



## Smelge (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

The day that FAF broke me and turned me into a terrible, corrupted person.


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

Sigh... The power of brooms will never prevail...


----------



## south syde dobe (May 17, 2010)

Me you bitches


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 17, 2010)

Not this crap again.


----------



## Ben (May 17, 2010)

This is probably better suited for Off-Topic.

Also, I think my favorite moment was when Aurali was banned. But of course, I haven't been here too long, so my repository of fond memories is limited.


----------



## Smelge (May 17, 2010)

God fucking damn it, Ben.

Putting the thread here has just screwed the brooms and mops over.


----------



## Alstor (May 17, 2010)

YAY! ATTENTION!


----------



## Corto (May 17, 2010)

That time we edited a post like craaazy


----------



## south syde dobe (May 17, 2010)

Um this thread here > http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=71093&page=2


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 17, 2010)

Every religion thread, abortion thread, and back when Cutterfl amazed the world over with his stunning wit and acute sense of humour.


----------



## Aden (May 17, 2010)

FAF has history? :V

But meh.


```
A    |  ___
 W    |  |||
 E    |  |||                        ___
 S    |  |||      ___               |||                ___
 O  L |  |||      |||      ___      |||                |||
 M  E |  |||      |||      |||      |||                |||       Harley joins
 E  V |  |||      |||      |||      |||                |||       |                          ___
    E |  |||      |||      |||      |||                |||       |        Anything posted   |||
    L |  |||      |||      |||      |||      ___       |||       |        by MichaelFoster  |||
    S |__|||______|||______|||______|||______|||_______|||_______|________|_________________|||____
         |        |        |        |        |         |         |||      |||               |
         Black    Shadow-  Rouge2   LOL      |         Ty icon   |||      |||               Aden
         hole     nazi     drama    PENIS    |         drama     |||      |||               graphs
         anything                            |                   |||      |||
                       "Anything including Z, H&K",              |||      |||
                       and KyleIsACannibal                       ---      |||
                                                                          |||
                                                                          ---
```

|3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> FAF has history? :V
> 
> But meh.
> 
> ...



Congratulations.  Your post just made it into FAF's Greatest Moments.


----------



## mrhippieguy (May 17, 2010)

I haven't been here long, but that super rap wolf was pretty damn funny. What happened to him, he get banned?


----------



## Aden (May 17, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Congratulations.  Your post just made it into FAF's Greatest Moments.



Whoaaaaa

italicized spiky graph


----------



## Taralack (May 17, 2010)

mrhippieguy said:


> I haven't been here long, but that super rap wolf was pretty damn funny. What happened to him, he get banned?



Yeah, and then he made another account and put a penis in his avatar and was generally a fail troll.


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> FAF has history? :V
> 
> But meh.
> 
> ...



Rad

And I was sad that I was asleep for most of super rap wolf. :c


----------



## Attaman (May 17, 2010)

We going to have a FAF quotation / history archive?

Anyways, of the time I've been here (and I've actually been able to participate in), I'll second the broom thing.  I keep missing most of the good stuff, though (like rap wolf).


----------



## Tao (May 18, 2010)

*points to my signature*

When I posted my picture.


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

The big debauchery before Vegex got banned

The thanksgiving trollfest I started over the banner

The night of LOL PENIS

The time the Holegans trolled Brownsquirrel so hard, he threatened to kill himself if we didn't stop.

Anything related to Ty Vulpine, ever.

Paul Revere's posts.

Powerful Horse's posts

The Black Hole

You Do Not Have Enough Golds

Shadow Nazi whatever

When Wolf-Bone flew off the handle and got banned

Let me think of more

Edit: Oh, and when a certain Admin was telling people to stop trolling and someone posted a mocking Image Macro in reply


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

Oh also, when Wolfblade AKA "Essayblade" was Admin. Shitstorms go


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 18, 2010)

When a certain Zoophile got his grass banned and came here asking about "Why was I banned?" has to be one of them.

Oh yeah the epic trolling of Guru is another.

EDIT: The Backwards Drawn Hand moment and trolling that followed.


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

There was of course the crash where the FAF was down for months also.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> There was of course the crash where the FAF was down for months also.



You mean the Tyra Banks related crash?


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You mean the Tyra Banks related crash?



No, this was before you were a member.

Though the Tyra Banks shit was hilarious.

Also, I won't say which Admins, but another interest moment was the big Admin spat when one of them ragequit.

Damn it, for some reason I cannot remember more, even though there's a lot.


----------



## Holsety (May 18, 2010)

All of Ty's icons sucked, which one caused drama?


----------



## ArielMT (May 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You mean the Tyra Banks related crash?



He means Server Hardware Fault and the Site Discussion threads related to it, when FA crashed in July '08.  Nearly 2,000 posts of "When will FA be up?" and stuff in just that one thread.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 18, 2010)

hahha... I have my own "groupies" according to the graph..

and I do.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 18, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Greatest moment in FAF history was when I posted this post.
> 
> /thread.
> 
> *keeping an eye on this thread*



just wait a while. then you wont feel so awesome and invincible anymore.


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

Oh god, fucking lol...

I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 18, 2010)

I think one of the most awesome threads was when we had nearly 100 people all having an orgy in a "so what do furries do?" thread.

t'was awesome.
it was in the time before kylie when rigor was around. kylie replaced rigor. rigor didnt like me hitting on her.


----------



## Takun (May 18, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/tags.php?tag=your+thread+title+sucks


RIP


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

Remember when users could tag posts? That was fun.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> FAF has history? :V
> 
> But meh.
> 
> ...



Where am I on there?


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> FAF has history? :V
> 
> But meh.
> 
> ...


This is amazing. 

I love the michaelfoster and harley parts.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

When the votes for retarded dragons outnumbered the foxes. :I


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Where am I on there?



Notice it says "Awesome"

You were just a drama spike, there's been hundreds of those.


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Where am I on there?


You're behind the graph, smearing dog shit on it.


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You're behind the graph, smearing dog shit on it.



I had to stifle my laughing so I wouldn't wake up Clafie. Fucking win.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 18, 2010)

STFU you two, that's not funny.


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> I had to stifle my laughing so I wouldn't wake up Clafie. Fucking win.


I aim to please. 

Or insult. 

Depending on your perspective.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I aim to please.
> 
> Or insult.
> 
> Depending on your perspective.



I like it when you abuse and use me.


----------



## Vriska (May 18, 2010)

My signature.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 18, 2010)

The Prinny Invasion.

...

dood


----------



## Ames (May 18, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> My signature.



Haha that post was hilarious.


----------



## Aden (May 18, 2010)

Holsety said:


> All of Ty's icons sucked, which one caused drama?









 |3


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 18, 2010)

I registered



Most epic moment on FAF


----------



## kyle19 (May 18, 2010)

Broomocalypse


----------



## Xaerun (May 18, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> The Prinny Invasion.
> 
> ...
> 
> dood



and that which followed, dood.


----------



## Takun (May 18, 2010)

;~;


----------



## Aden (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> The time the Holegans trolled Brownsquirrel so hard, he threatened to kill himself if we didn't stop.



Ohhh my god how did I forget brownsquirrel

That's definitely in the top 5.


----------



## Vriska (May 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Haha that post was hilarious.


Hence why I slapped it on to my signature. I just laughed out loud - seriously. XD


----------



## Bittertooth (May 18, 2010)

that one post with a zillion moderator edits and got a lotd.


----------



## foxmusk (May 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> FAF has history? :V
> 
> But meh.
> 
> ...



it's so true!


----------



## LizardKing (May 18, 2010)

SuperAlchemyFaggot and a few of my own threads (of course) are my personal favourites off the top of my head.

And the TyVulpine avatars.


----------



## Riley (May 18, 2010)

I started lurking just in time for LuckyWolfie (or Skul or whatever he was first) to show up.  He was depressing, but the replies he got were pretty hilarious.

Probably not the best, but at least noteworthy.


----------



## Zythren (May 18, 2010)

I'd ask what all this rap wolf business was, but I'm too scared of what I'll read.


----------



## Shaui (May 19, 2010)

My most memorable moment: My thread about my proposal for the "shit" button, my original post got this'd 31 times x3, before getting locked 3:


----------



## TashkentFox (May 19, 2010)

When Toonces was banned (Thanks mods!)


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

The Super Rap Wolf Decoy, Suishox and Fox Glove threads, and AxelFox threads

Oh yea, and I guess when joined the fourms


----------



## Icky (May 19, 2010)

Threads where Whitenoise insults people.

And super rap wolf, I guess.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The day that FAF broke me and turned me into a terrible, corrupted person.


 
That day must have been a terrible day.




I loved the day of the broomocalypse... Before it got locked D:<


----------



## TreacleFox (May 19, 2010)

Glaice said:


> The guy who is obsessed with Cyder. (Still around)



Me or probably sethisto. 
I will make a thread the day im as obsessed as him.


----------



## Shaui (May 19, 2010)

May I ask who the heck super rap wolf is? Is it a wolf that wears size 40 shorts in which the waist is hanging around the middle of his ass?

lol, I really do want to know though, too bad I joined "late"


----------



## Jelly (May 19, 2010)

He was a poster from Ebaumsworld Forums that posted that he was a furry rap wolf to try to get people riled up.
and they got riled up

that's the story
i don't think it was a particularly great anything


----------



## Thatch (May 19, 2010)

The foreskin fad. Good times.

And the alchemy thread.


----------



## Don (May 19, 2010)

szopaw said:


> The foreskin fad. Good times.



What is this I don't even know.

Though the fact that your plate is Polish redeems you :V.


----------



## Thatch (May 19, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> What is this I don't even know.



It's the skin any normal man is supposed to have, unless a bunch of barbarians chopped it off.



Don_Wolf said:


> Though the fact that your plate is Polish redeems you :V.



I don't understand.


----------



## Don (May 19, 2010)

szopaw said:


> It's the skin any normal man is supposed to have, unless a bunch of barbarians chopped it off.



I was referring to it being mentioned as a 'fad.' Did it go out of style? :V



> I don't understand.



It was a poor joke about your location.


----------



## Thatch (May 19, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> I was referring to it being mentioned as a 'fad.' Did it go out of style? :V



It was brutally cut short.

Admins hate on foreskin.



Don_Wolf said:


> It was a poor joke about your location.



The subject wasn't hard to figure out, I do not understand the context of it. Why is it redeeming? Elaborate please.


----------



## SnowFox (May 19, 2010)

szopaw said:


> It was brutally cut short.



I teehee'd

and then winced slightly.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 19, 2010)

When I made the most epic game thread BROOMAPOCALYPSE!


----------



## Thatch (May 19, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I teehee'd
> 
> and then winced slightly.



...I never noticed the double entendre, honestly XD


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

When an introductory thread became a Lombax playground
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=72541

you cannot resist


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> When an introductory thread became a Lombax playground
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=72541
> 
> you cannot resist


You beat me to it


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

Speaking of lombaxes, why is there such an abundance of them lately? Am I missing something? D:


----------



## Browder (May 19, 2010)

Kifale said:


> Speaking of lombaxes, why is there such an abundance of them lately? Am I missing something? D:



Look up dude.


----------



## Don (May 19, 2010)

Lombax invasion?

FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Jashwa (May 19, 2010)

A few newfags in an intro thread does not count as one of the greatest moments in FAF history.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 19, 2010)

The day I delivered Jashwa's baby.


----------



## Browder (May 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> A few newfags in an intro thread does not count as one of the greatest moments in FAF history.


Greatness is subjective. And almost everyone is a newfag compared to you Mr. 12K.


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> A few newfags in an intro thread does not count as one of the greatest moments in FAF history.



Only because you havent joined us, hurry up! and Lombaxize yourself!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 19, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Lombax invasion?
> 
> FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


 
We need a Fascist Invasion...

OF STRENGTH AND EPICNESS.

GLORY AND POWER!


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

Terrible characters from a terrible game are terrible. :V


----------



## Jashwa (May 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> Greatness is subjective. And almost everyone is a newfag compared to you Mr. 12K.


Greatness is subjective, but there are definitely things that can be counted out by common sense. Plus, newfagness isn't measured by post count, it's measured by a combination of attitude and join date. 


gdzeek said:


> Only because you havent joined us, hurry up! and Lombaxize yourself!


You are dumb and I hate you.


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Greatness is subjective, but there are definitely things that can be counted out by common sense. Plus, newfagness isn't measured by post count, it's measured by a combination of attitude and join date.
> You are dumb and I hate you.



oh I see, you just need a bite of my super pie!


----------



## Browder (May 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Greatness is subjective, but there are definitely things that can be counted out by common sense. Plus, newfagness isn't measured by post count, it's measured by a combination of attitude and join date.



How is it against common sense to mark the moments when you had the most fun? And with a higher post count you have more of a chance to leave an impression of your 'attitude'.


----------



## Jashwa (May 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> How is it against common sense to mark the moments when you had the most fun? And with a higher post count you have more of a chance to leave an impression of your 'attitude'.


Because you guys haven't even really _done_ anything in that thread. 

Leaving an impression of your attitude does not change whether you're a newfag or not. Newfag is a state of being on the forums. It's not a description of whether someone is recognized or not, it describes their behavior.


----------



## Don (May 19, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> We need a Fascist Invasion...
> 
> OF STRENGTH AND EPICNESS.
> 
> GLORY AND POWER!



http://www.sanfranciscosentinel.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/blackshirts.jpg

Get your best blackshirt on 'caus this is now... 

*A FASCIST PARTY!*

*blasts techno and begins to dance*


----------



## Browder (May 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Because you guys haven't even really _done_ anything in that thread.
> 
> Leaving an impression of your attitude does not change whether you're a newfag or not. Newfag is a state of being on the forums. It's not a description of whether someone is recognized or not, it describes their behavior.



Look I'm not claiming it was the Broomacolypse, but the joke's funny. I'm not sure why. Please don't ask me to examine my sense of humour because I will fail. Maybe because it was so spur of the moment?

And I posted the last thing very badly. Here's what I meant. With each new post you gain an impression of how to 'behave' on the forums. Essentially the practice makes perfect idea.


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

I missed the thread D: I got an avi made in like 5 mins too .


----------



## Jashwa (May 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> And I posted the last thing very badly. Here's what I meant. With each new post you gain an impression of how to 'behave' on the forums. Essentially the practice makes perfect idea.


As a general trend? Yes. Examining people individually? No. Most people learn as they stick around the forums and they evolve and get less newfaggy. Other people, however, are content with the way they are when they join and continue to stick out, even after countless posts. Those are the people who remain newfags.  

Also, take willow for example. She has 4,700 posts. She's still a newfag, but she's starting to finally learn.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

Kifale said:


> I missed the thread D: I got an avi made in like 5 mins too .


It was strange


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> A few newfags in an intro thread does not count as one of the greatest moments in FAF history.



Butthurt fag is butthurt that there's a better avatar fad than the one he started.


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

aaaw man, that was fun, why did it get closed


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> aaaw man, that was fun, why did it get closed


Either thread derailment or because it was getting really long


----------



## Jashwa (May 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Butthurt fag is butthurt that there's a better avatar fad than the one he started.


This isn't really true. 

You'd have been better with "Butthurt fag is butthurt that people touch themselves to one of his favorite game characters that has nothing sexual at all about him."

You're assuming that I had the intention of starting a fad with these horrible fursuit avatars and not that I just did it one night with H&K because it was 4 in the morning and hilarious at the time. I couldn't care less that you started an avatar fad that is more popular than the one I accidentally started.


gdzeek said:


> aaaw man, that was fun, why did it get  closed


Because it wasn't even about the OP and had been that way for a number of pages.


----------



## Melo (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Either thread derailment or because it was getting really long



Lombaxes are obviously too popular, awesome, and hot for site.


----------



## Browder (May 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> As a general trend? Yes. Examining people individually? No. Most people learn as they stick around the forums and they evolve and get less newfaggy. Other people, however, are content with the way they are when they join and continue to stick out, even after countless posts. Those are the people who remain newfags, despite being here for more than a few months.



Maybe they know perfectly well what the set 'standard of behavior' is and just don't care? It's not like we were all posting about coming out to our parents as furries, or mistaking the FAF for Pounced. We we're changing avatars. That's about it. It was fun. It hurt no one.

And out of curiosity, how much of a newfag am I by your standards?


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Either thread derailment or because it was getting really long



Or because I was just about to post on it. -.-


----------



## Melo (May 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This isn't really true.
> 
> You'd have been better with "Butthurt fag is butthurt that people touch themselves to one of his favorite game characters that has nothing sexual at all about him."



Holy shit, you crossed the line, man. >{


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

Whatever happened to that post about faf being fun still or not, either way wwe are ruing this history post ;_;.

So Jashwa, what was probably the oldest coolest thing to happen around here?


----------



## Jashwa (May 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> Maybe they know perfectly well what the set 'standard of behavior' is and just don't care? It's not like we were all posting about coming out to our parents as furries, or mistaking the FAF for Pounced. We we're changing avatars. That's about it. It was fun. It hurt no one.
> 
> And out of curiosity, how much of a newfag am I by your standards?


Oh, I wasn't saying that people were newfags for changing their avatar and participating in that thread. I was simply stating that it was mostly newfags that were participating. 

I actually don't consider you one.



gdzeek said:


> So Jashwa, what was probably the oldest coolest thing to happen around  here?


I have only been here for a little over a year. Don't ask me.


----------



## Browder (May 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This isn't really true.
> 
> You'd have been better with "Butthurt fag is butthurt that people touch themselves to one of his favorite game characters that has nothing sexual at all about him."
> 
> ...



To be fair, this was pretty accidental too to begin with. That's why it was so much fun.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This isn't really true.
> 
> You'd have been better with "Butthurt fag is butthurt that people touch themselves to one of his favorite game characters that has nothing sexual at all about him."



Why would that make me butthurt?



> You're assuming that I had the intention of starting a fad with these horrible fursuit avatars and not that I just did it one night with H&K because it was 4 in the morning and hilarious at the time. I couldn't care less that you started an avatar fad that is more popular than the one I accidentally started.


I didn't start it.

Dumbass.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

Oh god this thread is turning to shit pretty fast.

Also this is now one of the best threads in FAF history because of how butthurt the lombax newfags are getting, and because it's generally awesome.


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

nnooooooooooooo not my thread!


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh god this thread is turning to shit pretty fast.
> 
> Also this is now one of the best threads in FAF history because of how butthurt the lombax newfags are getting, and because it's generally awesome.


Does that include me? ;^;


----------



## Jashwa (May 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Why would that make me butthurt?


*facepalm* I was saying that you'd have been better off saying that instead of what you said because it applied to me. 



			
				Fuzzy said:
			
		

> I didn't start it.
> 
> Dumbass.


*double facepalm* I didn't say that you did. I was saying that there was no reason for me to care if the one you're talking about is more popular or not.


----------



## Melo (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh god this thread is turning to shit pretty fast.
> 
> Also this is now one of the best threads in FAF history because of how butthurt the lombax newfags are getting, and because it's generally awesome.



You're doing just as much lowballing as the "lombax newfags".


----------



## ArielMT (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Either thread derailment or because it was getting really long



Tons of thread derailment.



Jashwa said:


> A few newfags in an intro thread does not count as one of the greatest moments in FAF history.



It does if it's one that ends like this:





Grimfang said:


> Yup.. going out for the night. Partaaay
> 
> You all play nicely and don't get my forking intro locked while I'm gone.


 *LOCKED*


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Does that include me? ;^;


Yes, you gave into a horrible fad. It's not too late to repent for your sins, however.


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

Thread locking in 10, 9 , 8 , 7, 6 ...

I bought into it too, doesnt mean it was bad


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, you gave into a horrible fad. It's not too late to repent for your sins, however.


*is sad*

I caved (..something tells me I have to don that.._thing_)


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 19, 2010)

I think one of the greatest FAF moments is happening in the greatest FAF moments thread.


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

Greatest moments... uhh, this one isn't so great. It happened recently. Remember that person that wanted to change his name to scooby-doo?
Lolz what a failtroller.


----------



## Jashwa (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *is sad*
> 
> I caved (..something tells me I have to don that.._thing_)


Roleplaying, however, is a sin that cannot be forgiven.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

Kifale said:


> Greatest moments... uhh, this one isn't so great. It happened recently. Remember that person that wanted to change his name to scooby-doo?
> Lolz what a failtroller.


I do remember this very well actually

Because I was the first to point out that autism bumper sticker on his car


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *is sad*
> 
> I caved (..something tells me I have to don that.._thing_)


Or you can just change your avatar.


Fuzzy Alien said:


> I think one of the greatest FAF moments is happening in the greatest FAF moments thread.


This is not a great moment. This is a moment filled with newfags being newfags and baaawwwing at being called out as newfags.


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I think one of the greatest FAF moments is happening in the greatest FAF moments thread.



The Lombaxs will be remembered for sure now, woot


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or you can just change your avatar.


I was going to change it back to what I had before eventually


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I do remember this very well actually
> 
> Because I was the first to point out that autism bumper sticker on his car



I'm still confused by that picture.
HE HAD to be a troll, either that or that was a shopped license plate or his dad's car.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I was going to change it back to what I had before eventually


or, you can do it now and not look like a tool and a newfag. :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This is not a great moment. This is a moment filled with newfags being newfags and baaawwwing at being called out as newfags.



Except that you're only calling them newfags because you're butthurt.  Hence, great moment.

lol forumspeak


----------



## Browder (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or you can just change your avatar.
> 
> This is not a great moment. This is a moment filled with newfags being newfags and baaawwwing at being called out as newfags.



Or alternately, it's a  minor conflict between two different interpretations of how to have fun on a Furry Forum.

...

Wow this is pointless. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Jashwa (May 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Except that you're only calling them newfags because you're butthurt.  Hence, great moment.
> 
> lol forumspeak


or because ***** b trollin u.

But no, it's probably because he's offended that your avatar fad is better than you.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 19, 2010)

Guys...it is just a fucking avatar. Lighten up.

This is aimed at the lombax fags more so cause they started this.


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

You know Fuzzy Alien, I think they are jealous of our fad, H&k and Jashwa both have the Jaguar fad, and they are the most uptight against us right now


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

Kifale said:


> I'm still confused by that picture.
> HE HAD to be a troll, either that or that was a shopped license plate or his dad's car.


Possibly

And then there was that one guy that had the huge image macro thing who posted in that thread

..he was banned almost immediately


Heckler & Koch said:


> or, you can do it now and not look like a tool and a newfag. :V


brb then


----------



## Apollo (May 19, 2010)

*walks in* Hey guys what's u... WHAT ARE ALL THESE PEOPLE WITH THE LOMBAX AV... I DON'T EVEN...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> Or alternately, it's a  minor conflict between two different interpretations of how to have fun on a Furry Forum.
> 
> ...
> 
> Wow this is pointless. I'm going to bed.



ITT: "Bawwww only we're allowed to have an avatar fad, any fad we haven't joined is for newfags"


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Possibly
> 
> And then there was that one guy that had the huge image macro thing who posted in that thread
> 
> ...



You mean the one that posted the...bees... on several threads?


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

Kifale said:


> You mean the one that posted the...bees... on several threads?


Yea

and I hope I have appeased you almighty H&K


----------



## Apollo (May 19, 2010)

yay, Willow's avatar is back 

Greatest moments in FAF history: When all the Lombax's GTFO.


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

Yay, Willow's pretty avatar from ratte is back.


----------



## Melo (May 19, 2010)

lol let's all change back because our friends think its not kewl


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

we wouldnt be in this thread if ours wasnt closed

but I guess so, A furry dragon Lombax makes no sense


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

HenriW said:


> yay, Willow's avatar is back
> 
> Greatest moments in FAF history: When all the Lombax's GTFO.


Ah yes, another great moment in my 4 months of being here, was when Ratte gave me this avatar <3


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> lol let's all change back because our friends think its not kewl


Actually that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

My Lombax avi was only for that one thread :|. I never got to post on it, so I changed it back.


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

Kifale said:


> My Lombax avi was only for that one thread :|. I never got to post on it, so I changed it back.



I think that was the purpose of all our Lombax avatars


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 19, 2010)

I'm a fox...who doesn't like Yiffing, or the topic of sex (much), unless it's for luls and not being serious.

Does that make me one of the greatest moments in FAF history?  XD

I'm still a newb, so whatever...


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm a fox...who doesn't like Yiffing, or the topic of sex (much), unless it's for luls and not being serious.
> 
> Does that make me one of the greatest moments in FAF history?  XD
> 
> I'm still a newb, so whatever...


No, I had that gig going for awhile now.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm a fox...who doesn't like Yiffing, or the topic of sex (much), unless it's for luls and not being serious.
> 
> Does that make me one of the greatest moments in FAF history?  XD
> 
> I'm still a newb, so whatever...


I can top that 

I'm a female, that doesn't like yiffing, or is a slut in anyway, or much of a lesbian (anymore  )

But then again, I'm underage, and jailbait..and sorta new :/


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I had that gig going for awhile now.



Erm, we could start a club.

And that club will be in the list of FAF's greatest moments?


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Erm, we could start a club.
> 
> And that club will be in the list of FAF's greatest moments?


Sure why not. As long as there are no faggy lombaxes.


----------



## garoose (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I can top that
> 
> I'm a female, that doesn't like yiffing, or is a slut in anyway, or much of a lesbian (anymore  )
> 
> But then again, I'm underage, and jailbait..and sorta new :/


 
When did you decide this? Did Ratte break your heart?



Heckler & Koch said:


> Sure why not. As long as there are no faggy lombaxes.


 
I wanna be part of the straight club


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm a fox...who doesn't like Yiffing, or the topic of sex (much), unless it's for luls and not being serious.
> 
> Does that make me one of the greatest moments in FAF history?  XD
> 
> I'm still a newb, so whatever...



according to that poll awhile ago yes that is a great moment


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I can top that
> 
> I'm a female, that doesn't like yiffing, or is a slut in anyway, or much of a lesbian (anymore  )
> 
> But then again, I'm underage, and jailbait..and sorta new :/



Why is Willow just so _awwwwesooooome_?! D:

I'm jealous.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

garoose said:


> When did you decide this? Did Ratte break your heart?


No, I was like that when I joined, but I think I only stated that once...and I was like that, for like, a year or two, but I guess something clicked again and now penis isn't that disgusting anymore

I blame FAF


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sure why not. As long as there are no faggy lombaxes.



Ew, Lombaxes...hell no they cna't join.  this is a fox only club.  Well Willow can join too because she is epic.

So lets call it Tomi and H&K's anti Yiff club.  

Or H&K and Tomi's anti yiff club.

We should put it in our sigs...whatever you wanna do, so we can advertise the club...and make it the greates tthing since Chuck Norris farted on bread and it magically became sliced.


----------



## Jashwa (May 19, 2010)

Some posting is so bad that it should be illegal.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Some posting is so bad that it should be illegal.



I heartily agree...


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

The greatest moment for me would be the moment I knew for sure that FA Isn't a hugbox.


----------



## Jashwa (May 19, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I heartily agree...


On the other hand, without it, where would we get delicious irony like this?


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> On the other hand, without it, where would we get delicious irony like this?


You forgot the *rimshot*


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I heartily agree...



I 'd be careful If I was you, hes famous for turning ugly on people, especially straight Foxes


----------



## Jashwa (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You forgot the *rimshot*


I despise that sound and any onomatopoeia of such.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I despise that sound and any onomatopoeia of such.


WHY ARE YOU SO MEAN TO ME, I THOUGHT WHAT WE HAD WAS SPECIAL! D=


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 19, 2010)

Hey H&K, check out my sig XD

*hugs in a friendly way*

Don't worry, you are special.  Your a non yiffy, slutty fox.  Well thats special on these boards anyway XD


----------



## Jashwa (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WHY ARE YOU SO MEAN TO ME, I THOUGHT WHAT WE HAD WAS SPECIAL! D=


What we had was the greatest thing in FAF history. It's a shame you never look me in the eye when we make love anymore and I have to do this to you.


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Hey H&K, check out my sig XD
> 
> *hugs in a friendly way*
> 
> Don't worry, you are special.  Your a non yiffy, slutty fox.  Well thats special on these boards anyway XD



I guess you dont know him very well


----------



## Apollo (May 19, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I guess you dont know him very well



This, H&K has gotten "Aha!"'ed so many times, we should start counting.


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

It's only a matter of time until an alternate "Worst moments in FAF history" thread pops up.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What we had was the greatest thing in FAF history. It's a shame you never look me in the eye when we make love anymore and I have to do this to you.


But I do! I dream and fantasize about your wonderful body and murrhole all day! It's what keeps me alive! I love you man! D=


----------



## Icky (May 19, 2010)

Can someone make a thread about the worst moments in FAF history?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 19, 2010)

The greatest moment will be when you're all bowing before me. :V


----------



## Apollo (May 19, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> The greatest moment will be when you're all bowing before me. :V



You wish


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Can someone make a thread about the worst moments in FAF history?


I'm on it


----------



## Jashwa (May 19, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> The greatest moment will be when you're all bowing before me. :V


inb4 fuzzy is on his knees before you and claiming it's the greatest moment in FAF history.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

I made the thread


----------



## garoose (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No, I was like that when I joined, but I think I only stated that once...and I was like that, for like, a year or two, but I guess something clicked again and now penis isn't that disgusting anymore
> 
> I blame FAF


 
You've probably seen enough things worse then penis while browsing FA that you don't care anymore


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

garoose said:


> You've probably seen enough things worse then penis while browsing FA that you don't care anymore


Nah, I think a few people on these forums played some part in this

Having thoughts feels weird though


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Nah, I think a few people on these forums played some part in this
> 
> Having thoughts feels weird though


You can't say that and then not give names.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You can't say that and then not give names.


That would be a really long list then


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That would be a really long list then


Do it anyways.


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

It would be so large it might have to become a sticky.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do it anyways.


Lemme just say that it's over half of the regulars, I'm tired and I hate typing long responses


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 19, 2010)

Can I be on the list, I love feeling included...


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Lemme just say that it's over half of the regulars, I'm tired and I hate typing long responses


Fine, fine... you win this round...


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Can I be on the list, I love feeling included...


uhhh...sure?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> uhhh...sure?



YAY

*dances a happeh dance*


----------



## garoose (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Lemme just say that it's over half of the regulars, I'm tired and I hate typing long responses


 
Am I a regular.. did I make you like penis?


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

garoose said:


> Am I a regular.. did I make you like penis?


You actually are a regular, and you contributed


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

When I found my cookies.


----------



## Alstor (May 19, 2010)

Willow, since when is liking penis a bad thing? In today's world, no one really cares if you take a plate full of fish or a plate full of sausage home from the buffet.


----------



## garoose (May 19, 2010)

Kifale said:


> When I found my cookies.


 
Hah I was about to make a post saying "When I found Kifale's cookies"


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

garoose said:


> Hah I was about to make a post saying "When I found Kifale's cookies"



WAIT, so the cookies I found weren't mine? O.O


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Willow, since when is liking penis a bad thing? In today's world, no one really cares if you take a plate full of fish or a plate full of sausage home from the buffet.


Well...I do like my seafood and my meat


----------



## garoose (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well...I do like my seafood and my meat


 
I like both too, wait what is this about?


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

garoose said:


> I like both too, wait what is this about?


I dunno :/


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

Eew, salmon. I likes mangos n oranges.

But before I get off topic...

The moment everybody lolololed after seeing that scooby doo guy say that his collar had a five thousand dollar budget and he wanted it diamond studded.


----------



## garoose (May 19, 2010)

Kifale said:


> Eew, salmon. I likes mangos n oranges.
> 
> But before I get off topic...
> 
> The moment everybody lolololed after seeing that scooby doo guy say that his collar had a five thousand dollar budget and he wanted it diamond studded.


 
That was pretty funny, I like scooby doo :3 (not like that you damn dirty furries)


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

The "Yiff in Heven" thread was pretty good too


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

garoose said:


> That was pretty funny, I like scooby doo :3 (not like that you damn dirty furries)



I also want to see if he was a troll, and since his account was supposedly from 2008 or sometime, I looked up his older posts and he said he wanted a free commission of a scooby doo (the 3d one) and InuYasha hybrid.


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The "Yiff in Heven" thread was pretty good too



I love how he spelled _heaven_ wrong.

WOOPS. Double post. >.<


----------



## garoose (May 19, 2010)

Kifale said:


> I also want to see if he was a troll, and since his account was supposedly from 2008 or sometime, I looked up his older posts and he said he wanted a free commission of a scooby doo (the 3d one) and InuYasha hybrid.


 
whadda weirdo

Scooby Doo does not mix with InuYasha


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

Found it.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=13529


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

Kifale said:


> Found it.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=13529


How would you even do something like that?


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

I dunno but I think I should go put this in the _worst moments_ thread.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

So, how awesome is sand volleyball? I just got back, it was a blast. 

Edit: Sweet! I just got a Starcraft 2 beta test invitation.


----------



## Rilvor (May 20, 2010)

Jesus fucking christ, I've read this thread for several pages and you idiots have been off topic derailing and shitting up this thread with your idiocy.

Stop fucking posting your pointless garbage in this thread. I'm reporting MY post in the hopes a mod reads the last 3-4 pages and deletes the derailing garbage and hopefully you get infractions to boot.


In an attempt to be on topic here, another great moment in FAF history was when the Admins disabled the creation of new accounts to stop the endless flow of banned people resetting their IP and coming back.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Jesus fucking christ, I've read this thread for several pages and you idiots have been off topic derailing and shitting up this thread with your idiocy.
> 
> Stop fucking posting your pointless garbage in this thread. I'm reporting MY post in the hopes a mod reads the last 3-4 pages and deletes the derailing garbage and hopefully you get infractions to boot.
> 
> ...



...somebody needs a hug.

CALM THE FUCK DOWN OR SUFFER A HEART ATTACK.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Jesus fucking christ, I've read this thread for several pages and you idiots have been off topic derailing and shitting up this thread with your idiocy.
> 
> Stop fucking posting your pointless garbage in this thread. I'm reporting MY post in the hopes a mod reads the last 3-4 pages and deletes the derailing garbage and hopefully you get infractions to boot.
> 
> ...



Well I started it and like it that way, quick Haxx he really needs a hug


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Well I started it and like it that way, quick Haxx he really needs a hug



I'm not gay. I won't touch him.


----------



## Rilvor (May 20, 2010)

Stop doing the equivalent of shitposting, if you really need an avenue to vent your overwhelming failure, the mods made a stickied thread for that.


Another greatest moment?

Any of Wolfblade's posts. And the replies that came afterwards.


----------



## Icky (May 20, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Jesus fucking christ, I've read this thread for several pages and you idiots have been off topic derailing and shitting up this thread with your idiocy.
> 
> Stop fucking posting your pointless garbage in this thread. I'm reporting MY post in the hopes a mod reads the last 3-4 pages and deletes the derailing garbage and hopefully you get infractions to boot.


u mad?

...I'm gravely sorry, but it needed to be said.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Stop doing the equivalent of shitposting, if you really need an avenue to vent your overwhelming failure, the mods made a stickied thread for that.
> 
> 
> Another greatest moment?
> ...



My overwhelming failure is even recognizing you tonight, furfag.


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Jesus fucking christ, I've read this thread for several pages and you idiots have been off topic derailing and shitting up this thread with your idiocy.
> 
> Stop fucking posting your pointless garbage in this thread. I'm reporting MY post in the hopes a mod reads the last 3-4 pages and deletes the derailing garbage and hopefully you get infractions to boot.
> 
> ...


The rage contained within this post is one of the greatest moments in recent FAF history.


----------



## Rilvor (May 20, 2010)

HAXX said:


> My overwhelming failure is talking to you tonight, furfag.



Your ignorance is almost as great as your stupidity.

Dave Hyena's quit posts also deserves a mention for epic drama.


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Your ignorance is almost as great as your stupidity.
> 
> Dave Hyena's quit posts also deserves a mention for epic drama.


Got that backed up anywhere by any chance?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Your ignorance is almost as great as your stupidity.
> 
> Dave Hyena's quit posts also deserves a mention for epic drama.



Cry some more, I enjoy your bitching.


----------



## Rilvor (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Got that backed up anywhere by any chance?



I think they are deleted (Like all of the greatest shitstorms), but you can read the general play out on FAF's ED page.


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> I think they are deleted (Like all of the greatest shitstorms), but you can read the general play out on FAF's ED page.


Wait, FAF has it's own ED page? I thought there was just a general FA page?


----------



## Rilvor (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait, FAF has it's own ED page? I thought there was just a general FA page?



FAF/FA, it's all one big meld into a conglomeration of terrible.

The thread, I don't remember who started it, where someone accused Dragoneer of making profits off of all of FA's donations deserves a mention as well.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The rage contained within this post is one of the greatest moments in recent FAF history.


 
Heckler...I couldn't of said it better myself, well I probably could cause I'm me and you're you but I'll give you props


----------



## Vriska (May 20, 2010)

Super Rap wolf decoy.

I never liked him but the replies he got where lololols.


----------



## Gavrill (May 20, 2010)

Damn, I just remembered when I was on here during the elections. This place was ERUPTING. It was fuckin awesome. Almost everyone was cheering for Obama, and we just got so ecstatic when he won. Aw man. Great day.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 20, 2010)

The time I somehow posted in(and thus revived) a deleted thread. I don't remember what thread it was, but I had quite a laugh.


----------



## garoose (May 20, 2010)

That time I was in after lock


----------



## Chmat (May 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> Damn, I just remembered when I was on here during the elections. This place was ERUPTING. It was fuckin awesome. Almost everyone was cheering for Obama, and we just got so ecstatic when he won. Aw man. Great day.


Eventhough I wasn't around by then I could picture that, but nowadays  almost every post regarding Obama is a flame post. Why is that so? (Please dont make this thread into a political discussion!)


----------



## Don (May 20, 2010)

Chmat said:


> Eventhough I wasn't around by then I could picture that, but nowadays  almost every post regarding Obama is a flame post. Why is that so? (Please dont make this thread into a political discussion!)



Death to the Bolshev-

Dammit why does everyone ruin my fun _just_ as I get the torches out?

In short, people realized Obama is a human being and not some revolutionary messiah who would turn the world into a rainbow and candy filled paradise within moments of his inauguration. 

Even more simply put, the propaganda machine ran out and people got hit by the brick wall of reality.


----------



## LizardKing (May 20, 2010)

garoose said:


> That time I was in after lock



How unique.


----------



## Yrr (May 20, 2010)

The first post I made was a topic that got stickied for a couple of months.


----------



## Kiva (May 20, 2010)

I'm back! I need to go through what I missed now -.-.
There's too many fail posts that ended up being great moments for me to recap. D:
And I've only been on here for like a month!


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 21, 2010)

I remember when I met a certain fuzzy Lombax...


----------



## Alstor (May 21, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I remember when I met a certain fuzzy Lombax...


 *NO!*


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 21, 2010)

Huh?


----------



## Armaetus (May 21, 2010)

Does anyone have any links to Super Rap Wolf's BS?

Also any of renaissancefan/Axelfox's threads are lolworthy.


----------

